# New from another board



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Been working out for over a decade, getting ready to start my second cycle Monday. My buddy is a longtime member of this board and heard a lot of good things. Looking forward to learning some things and hopefully I can be of assistance to some people as well


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.

Please read the rules and please stop bumping all the old threads.
No need to welcome members who've been here longer than you.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard 


Warrior


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome, Swole!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------

